# Length of Athearn Big Boy & Challanger



## bolben20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey all,
I can't seem to find this info anywhere. Does anyone know the coupler to coupler from front to tender length in inches of the Athearn HO scale Big Boy and the Athearn Ho scale Challenger? 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

On a Rivarossi, it's 18 1/2" knuckle to knuckle with a wheel base of 16 7/8". An Athearn can't be much different. Hope that helps...


----------

